# Kppp & ethernet

## spijon

Как такое лечить?  Если сеть запущена /etc/init.d/net.eth0, то kppp всегда говорит: 

Jan 18 12:40:03 kondor pppd[4830]: By default the remote system is required to authenticate itself

Jan 18 12:40:03 kondor pppd[4830]: (because this system has a default route to the internet)

Jan 18 12:40:03 kondor pppd[4830]: but I couldn't find any suitable secret (password) for it to use to do so.

Jan 18 12:40:03 kondor pppd[4830]: (None of the available passwords would let it use an IP address.)

Дистр: Gentoo live CD 1.4

----------

## Urs

Поиск рулит  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120577

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120284

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Не, он у них на форуме слабоват будет. Хотя вообще поиск рулит ;)

----------

## spijon

 *Urs wrote:*   

> Поиск рулит 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120577
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120284

 

Нет, это не похоже на мой глюк.

----------

## Urs

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Нет, это не похоже на мой глюк.
> 
> 

 

Разве?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Turn the default Gateway off for eth0 by commenting out, or removing the appropriate line in /etc/conf.d/net (gateway="eth0/w.x.y.z"). 
> 
>  2. Either reboot, or stop and restart net.eth0 (/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop/start) and pppd no longer complains and works like a charm. 
> ...

 

Впрочем, тебе лучше знать  :Smile: 

----------

## spijon

Точно  :Laughing:   Оно  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

